# Suche jemand der mich Werben möchte.



## DiiiamanTt (5. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich habe mir am Sonntag das Wow Starterpacker gekauft. Bin nun auf Level 12. Mein Charakrer ist ein Blutelfe, Klasse Hexenmeister. Wie ihr sehr bin ich win absoluter Neuling und könnte eure Hielfe sehr gut gebrauchen.

Ich bin Weiblich, 22 Jahre alt und lebe in der Schweiz.

Würde mich über eine Nachricht freuen


----------



## psychomage (12. Oktober 2015)

Servus bist du noch auf der suche? 

 

meld dich doch einfach mal 

 

btag: DiGGeNueSSe#2122


----------



## GunSchot (16. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe sie bereits geworben. Nur leider war sie seit 4 Tagen nicht mehr Online.


----------

